# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  انطلاقة مباراة السودان و زامبيا الان

## محمد النادر

*انطلاقة مباراة السودان و زامبيا الان
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتمنى التوفيق لمنتخبنا في هذه المباراه المهمه  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق للسودان
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للسودان
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
نادر اضاع هدفا للسودان في مواجهة الحارس الزامبي
 الدعيع ينقذ السودان من هدف في الدقيقة 29
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسلم يا حبيب متابعين معاك الى ان ينتهي دوامنا
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*يانادر مدنا بي رابط ازاعه تلفزيون اي حاجه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 40 وما زالت المباره تعادليه سلبيه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مباراه هادئه ولا يوجد خطوووره من الطرفين
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خطاء لمنتخبنا الوطني
 ينفذها حموده بطريقة جميلة
 لكن يتصدي لها الحارس بكل بسالة

 الدقيقة
 42
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هجمة خطيرة للمنتخب الزامبي 
 نتيجة هفوة في الدفاع
 يتصدي ليها الدعيع بكل بسالة على 3 مرات

 الدقيقة
 45
 وبعدها يطلق الحكم نهاية الشوط الاول
 بنتيجة التعادل السلبي والمباراة بصورة
 عامة قوية من الطرفين فيها نديه قوية
 نتمني ان يرتفع رتم منتخبنا في الشوط الثاني
 ويخطف هدف في الدقائق الاولي من الشوط الثاني
 لكي يلخبط بها اوراق المنتخب الزامبي ويكون كرت عبور الي 
 النهائي باذن الله

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بين السودان و زامبيا 

 اضاع هدفا للسودان في مواجهة الحارس الزامبي
 الدعيع ينقذ السودان من هدف في الدقيقة 29 
 خروج الطاهر الحاج مصابا في الدقيقة 34 ودخول ادريس سليمان
 مرور 35 دقيقةو التعادل لا زال قائما بين السودان و زامبيا 
 ناسا باتا ينقذ زامبيا من هدف في الدقيقة 40
 نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بين السودان و زامبيا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الامطار تؤجل مباراة كينيا و تنزانيا 

اجلت الامطار التي هطلت اليوم مباراة كينيا و تنزانيا من الساعة لتلعب في الساعة السابعة من مساء اليوم بنيروبي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بداية الشوووط الثاني والدقيقه 50 وما زالت المباراه تعادليه سلبيه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتمنى ان يفوووز منتخبنا بهذه المباراة دعواتكم معنا 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هجمه خطيــــره لمنتخبنا من امير كمال لكن تضيع 

الدقيقه 53
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهجمات تضيع من امام لاعبي منتخبنا الوطني 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 62 والمباراه سلبيه حتى الان 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 70 وما زالت النتيجه كما هي 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المباراة تذهب الى اواخراها نتمنى ان يسجل منتخبنا هدف 

الدقيقه 72
*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*النصر للسودان باذن الله
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*76 دقيقه من عمر المباراة وحتى الان تعادليه سلبيه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هجمات خطيره من لاعبي منتخبنا الوطني لكن دوووون فائده
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*84 والتعادل قائم ولياقة منتخبنا    تنخفض لادنى مستوى
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 85 والمباراة سلبيه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*محمد عنكبة
 بديلا لنادر الطيب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انتهاء الشوط الثاني بي التعادل السلبي وسوف يكون هنالك اشواط اضافيه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نتمنى التوفيق للمنتخب الوطني في الاشواط الاضافيه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الليله مهند الطاهر ما يومو وصلاح الجزولي ما لاقي زوووول يجدع ليهو بالتوفيق يـــــ شباب 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اللهم نصرك المؤازر يـــا الله 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بداااااية الاشواط الاضافيه في هذا الوقت
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سناريو عجيب مع المنتخب الزامبي اللهم نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*عجيب كيف؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هجمه خطيره لي منتخبنا الوطني من صلاح الجزولي امااااااام المرمى لكن لم تتدخل في الدقيقه 6 من الشوط الاضافي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

عجيب كيف؟؟



دي من أساليب المذيعين يــــــ حبيبي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسديــــــده قوووويه من معاذ القووووز لكن الحارس يتصدى
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 10 من الشوووط الاضافي الاول والنتيجه سلبيه  كما هي حتى الان
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صلاح الجزوووولي يسدد تسديده خطيره لكن تمر ببوصات من العارضه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انتهاء الشوووط الاضافي الاول بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بـــدايــــــة الشوط الاضافي الثاني
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*يـــــ ساتر يـــــ ساتر الهدف الاول في مرمانا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هذا الهدف قصمة ظهر لمنتخبنا الوطني
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هدف في الشوط الاضافي الثاني لا يعووووض بسهوووله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قووووووووون هدف التعادل لمنتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مباراة لا نعرف الى اين تريد ان تصل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قووووووووووووووووووون الهدف الثاني لمنتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هدف عالمي من صلاح الجزولي
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون الله الاكبر ولله الحمد 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك منتخبنا
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله الله الله الله الله عليكم يا اولاد الله الله الله 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الله اكبر الله اكبر لاصوت يعلو فوق صوت الوطن الف مبروك صقور الجديان التأهل الى نهائى بطولة سيكافا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبرووووووك التأهل لنهاءي بطولة سيكافا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الف الف مبرووووك لمنتخبنا هذا الانتصار
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نحن جند الله جند الوطن
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اداء رجولي من لاعبي المنتخب الوطني
                        	*

----------

